# The Cork Stump Build



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all this is my second build, it is now complete (ish) just letting the plants grow in a bit more in readiness for the leucs I plan on putting in there.

Here is how I constructed it, with the aid of my glamorous assistant/girlfriend. 

Empty exoterra










Black silicone on the back and sides.










Epiweb drip wall and first round of expanding foam in place.










Carving the epiweb + first round of sculpting


















The most laborious part gorilla glue and peat, a whole lot of it!




























Cork stump and branches in place. The stump consist of 1 large flat cork piece, two hollow branches, 2 solid branches and several small pieces, foamed together.



















I then thought, I wanted more plants on the backs and sides. To achieve this i decided to cut short lengths of black pvc pipe to act as small pots for the placement of broms and small orchids. I then foamed round and added more of the standard gorilla glue + peat mix.




























Here's a look at the final hard-scaping on the back and sides, just the water area and drip wall to complete.










For the water area I used pieces of slate and used black silicone to glue them to form a layered bank on both sides.










Baked my old ABG mix to sterilize it and in she goes on top of the false bottom, looking more like an actual terrarium.



















For the drip wall i created a moss mix by collecting wild mosses and using some of the ready made mix from dartfrog.co.uk, the final results are actually quite good, but it does take time.



















Now for the fun bit the planting, here are a selection of the planting stages over the past couple of months.


----------



## staarbit (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow! This is gorgeous! I get so much inspiration for future builds by browsing through what everyone else has done. Amazing work!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Woah ho ho this is sweet! I love everything about it. That moss wall is awesome, the cork is great, and the plants all look so good


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Impressive build!
How many frogs do plan to have in this?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Excellent job for sure. More pics as it grows in!


----------



## jon57 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we appreciate the nice comments, it has been a labour of love. Only problem is we now have no room for more builds at the present the two tanks will have to do ..... for now. I will put more pics will follow as the plants grow in. Frogsarefun are plan on putting 3-4 leucs in there, there is a lot of vertical space for them and hiding spots behind the stump.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Beautiful build- those Leucs will enjoy that palace for sure.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Any updates on this?


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

Would love to see how the moss wall has grown in. Wish I could find some cork round branches that long. Those look awesome. Great Work!


----------



## AndrewSkoog1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful build.


----------



## sick1166 (Jan 23, 2017)

very nice alot of great ideas for me a newbie


----------



## dmb5245 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well done. It's nice to see a couple enjoy the hobby together. Thanks for posting


----------



## OrangeD (Oct 8, 2015)

very cool nice build


----------

